# Community Talk: Beijing’s Pollution – What can you do?



## mandrew (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi fellow expats, 

My name is Andrew Muller from PureLiving China, China’s leading indoor environmental health and safety consulting firm focused on helping our clients test the quality of their air and water using international standards, identify sources of pollution, and then eliminate them to create healthy indoor homes and workplaces. 

We have been operating in China for the past 3 years and have completed more than 600 projects, mainly for the expat community and corporate clients. We offer end-to-end services including consumer education, pollutant testing, interpretation, and independent third-party solutions to resolve problem areas.

We have recently expanded form Shanghai to Beijing and are interested in hosting *free seminars/workshops* on environmental issues and ways to deal with pollution. This is something we have done repeatedly in Shanghai but have yet to start in Beijing. 

What I want to know from all of you is: 
-What environmental topics or concerns would you like us to specifically address? 
-Is there a preference towards having these talks at a more intimate setting (bar/lounge/coffee house) or in a more formal setting (Office meeting/venue with a stage)?
-If you came to an environmental workshop, what would you want to get out of it? 

Leave a comment with your opinion on your interest in attending an event like this, or you can email me directly at [email protected]


----------

